# Baloo's surgery is today....



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Please keep him in your thoughts. He will be getting neutered and get his Cherry Eye corrected in both eyes, which is a pretty delicate procedure. They said I could call around 12 or 1 and they would know how early we could pick him up depending on how fast he comes out of the anesthia. 

I hated leaving him at the vets, even though I know he is in good hands I had tears in my eyes. I think he knew something was up this morning, especially when I didn't give him his breakfast and said wanna go in the car with Mom? 

Okay now I gotta go back to work and keep busy...


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Keeping Baloo lifted in prayer today.......


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing Baloo a safe surgery and speedy,healthy recovery! Sending tons of positive healing thoughts!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

poor baby, I know just what you're feeling. Fortunately they seem to forgive and forget.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I hope Baloo has a quick recovery. I know you're worried sick right now, but he will be okay.
Gina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Angie, I know it is so hard to leave them like that - especially after withholding their breakfast! I am sure he will do wonderul. Please keep us up to date when you hear how he is doing. We will keep him in our thoughts.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Angie, you are surely in my thoughts today and I will be anxious to hear how Baloo did. Evye's spay is tomorrow and I already have knots in my stomach. Like you, I plan to work tomorrow to keep my mind occupied. Best wishes to you and Baloo.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes Baloo! Get well soon


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh I know it's so hard to leave them. I hope the day goes fast for you and everything will be just fine.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Angie, hugs to you and Baloo, and same for you, Sharlene, and Evye, tomorrow.
:grouphug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll be thinking of Baloo today. Hope the surgery goes well!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Sweet baby Baloo- Best wishes for a smooth operation and a quick recovery!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Bless his little heart! Just think how happy he's going to be to see you when you go pick him up! They sure do forget, he's just going to be happy his Mommy is there.
:hug: to you both Angie!!! Please let us know how he's doing later.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I know how tough it is to wait for a dog in surgery! I'm sure that he'll be just fine and will be thinking of you today.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sending good thoughts to you and Baloo today. I'm sure he'll do fine.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Goodluck with his surgery today! I'm sure he will be just fine!

Ryan


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Finally got a call, Baloo's surgery went well and he is resting in his kennel. He is laying down, but has his head up so is alert. Poor little muffin...I just can't wait to give him a hug and kiss and see for myself that he is okay.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes and support - I am so glad to be apart of such a great group. To have support of other Havanese owners who know what I am going through means alot to me.

I will post again tonight after we get him home...he will be a cone head for awhile because we can't have him scratching at his eyes. I hope it isn't too uncomfortable, it feels like I am torturing him


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sending a gentle get well soon belly rub!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Just sending hugs to both you & Baloo and letting you know both of you are in our thoughts today.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Glad to hear he's doing ok. MacGyver had to wear a cone for 2 weeks, and he didn't seem to know there was any difference. I hope Baloo's the same about it. (We had a golden who'd refuse to move if he had a cone on.)


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad you got a call and Baloo was alert! make sure to post later and take some pics of your little guy!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, I got my little guy home  His eyes look beautiful, no more cherry's in the corner they look awesome! He was so excited to see me, he jumped right into my arms from the vets. The trip home was good, he dozed on and off the half hour home.

And guess what, my vet said as long as someone is watching him or in the room, he doesn't need to wear the cone. But, if we leave him alone we have to put it on him.

He was starving and gobbled up some chicken and a salmon skin I saved for him. 

I need to put drops in his eyes 3 times a day for the next week or two...guess I better read the instructions, but I am just so happy everything went well.

Gotta run, thanks everyone for your support today


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So glad the surgery went well and Baloo is doing okay!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah! I'm so glad he's ok, it's so worrisome when they're having surgery.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so glad all went well and I'm happy I didn't see this till now. It's good to see the thread with the good news already in. Healing vibes coming in your direction for a quick recovery for your sweet baby boy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad all went well. I cannot believe that they dont want you to have a cone on him!!M When Lexi had her surgery, they said - 2 weeks, no choice. You are so lucky. keep an eye on him and make sure that he doesnt come close to scratching. Also,. if he starts to lick to chew at the neuter spot, put him in a onsie!! Hope you guys all have a good night!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So glad to read that Baloo is doing well!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Glad to read Baloo is back home with his momma. What a day for the little guy.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Very glad to hear Baloo is doing well and so glad for you that this is behind you (once you get through the recuperation). Healing hugs to Baloo.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad he is good and home!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Angie, great news!! I'm so happy to hear Baloo is home and fine. Of course we worry, we can't help it! 

Give your cutiepie some likkies from his Hav friends the next province over.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear Baloo is doing well.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Yippie for Baloo!! Glad he is doing well
Post some pictures of Baloo post surgery... I love doggies in onsies!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

So good to hear he's doing well!
:cheer2:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

It was a pretty good night, I put the cone on him at 10 when it was time for bed. I didn't want to risk any scratches through the night. Of course he didn't like it, but we both got some sleep. I took it off this morning and he went crazy LOL! Last night he tried rubbing his eyes, but once I put his night drops in he stopped so they must give some relief.

He is really well behaved because if he goes to lick his back side and I say "no" he will stop going in that direction, so I am not going to put the onesie on.

I will try to get some pics with the cone on tonight, poor thing.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Sounds like he's doing well and glad you both got some rest.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

So glad the night went well.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Angie, I'm glad Baloo did so well with surgery. He seems to be recovering quick and back to his old self!
Gina


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> Angie, you are surely in my thoughts today and I will be anxious to hear how Baloo did. Evye's spay is tomorrow and I already have knots in my stomach. Like you, I plan to work tomorrow to keep my mind occupied. Best wishes to you and Baloo.


Sharlene, will be thinking of you and Evye today...after yesterday I know how worried you will be. Good thoughts and lots of licks coming your way today!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaBaloo said:


> Sharlene, will be thinking of you and Evye today...after yesterday I know how worried you will be. Good thoughts and lots of licks coming your way today!


Awww, thank you and I was just going to post that I was so glad you and Baloo had a restful evening. I bet you are sooo glad this is behind you. Yes, my stomach is in knots. I'm trying to force myself to go to work but in the meantime spending a lot of one-on-one time with Bentley. He is enjoying his spoled-dog day....thank you for thinking of us. And continued healing wishes for Baloo.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I was thinking about him last night as I went to bed! Glad he got some sleep (and you too!)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*Hope it okay to share your thread*

Where their surgeries were a day apart, hope it's okay to share Baloo's thread. Evye is out of surgery and I can pick her up between 3-3:30....I am nervous. I have no idea what to expect.

We had a little "episode" this morning. Nothing to eat after 9 p.m. last night. We were supposed to have her there at 7:30 a.m. 7 a.m. she does potty #1 and #2, turned around and ate her #2. I had to call them and tell them. They said "no problem", they can give her a med to accelerate digestion for it to move further down into the colon. I had visions of her aspirating from eating her own poo. All is well and they said she did beautifully. Now for the healing process and try to prevent her from playing rough with Bentley. Quite an endeavor...they are both pretty rough and tough.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Would love to share this thread with you Sharlene....we can be "thread buddies" LOL! Feel free to start your own if you don't get your questions answered here though.

So glad to read that little Evye came through the surgery well, you can expect a excited little pup to see her Mom.  She will probably be a bit tired, and wobbly. Watch her near any steps, I carried Baloo up the stairs when we first got home just to be sure.

Are you going to wear a onesie on her? Yes, it will probably be hard to stop the playing with Bentley. 

Good luck & lots of loving licks and well wishes from Baloo and I.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*Best get well wishes to Baloo and Evye!!!!!!*


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I did buy some onesies in case of cases. A while back Kimberly posted a very informative thread on spaying...I have read it at least 10 times !!!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Sharlene, do you have a link to Kimberly's thread about spaying? We'll be facing that in a couple of months.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I found this one, looks like it has some good information:
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7880


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaBaloo said:


> I found this one, looks like it has some good information:
> http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7880


That is the one I have also.


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

Just read this thread. Glad that both Baloo and Evye are doing well following thier surgeries. It can be stressful. Hugs and doggy kisses to you all.
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Wishing Baloo and Evye healthy and speedy recovery!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you, from Baloo and Evye. We just picked her up. Quite a pathetic sight. I hope she perks up soon. I did get her to lick some water. They said to give her a light snack and if she keeps it down she can have a regular meal tonight. She ate a few bites of chicken. I think she was too groggy to even know it was me. She did't seem the least bit excited to see us. I wonder if they her go to early? I have my onesies on hand but she has not even attempted to lick (yet anyway). She is too out of it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad that everyone made out ok!! Kisses and belly rubs from me and the 3 L's


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh poor little Evye....yes it sounds like she isn't completely awake. So glad she is okay and that you have her home, where she can get lovin' and spoiled.

Was thinking of you both, and hope she feels more like herself today. I think a spay takes a bit more time because it is more of a delicate procedure then a neuter...or that is what I have heard.

:hug:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

And how is Mr. Baloo doing? 

She is much more bright and alert this morning. She slept in her crate last night and every time she changed positions she would moan. She has already had her pain med today and looking like she wants out of that expen !!! While Bentley was still sleeping with DH, I had her out and let her walk around. She rolled over for her belly rub. Her incision looks good....went for it a couple of times and I told her No boo-boo...so far so good. It is going to be a very, very long 7-10 days.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm glad she's a bit better Sharlene, I was waiting to hear how she made it through the night. I hope you got some sleep too! Somebody took a photo, I think it was Leeann, of the incision so she could watch it and make sure it didn't turn red or change.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh I am so glad to her she is more herself today, has she eaten anything yet? I bet you will see a big difference tomorrow, how many days do you have pain medicine for Evye? My vet gave me enough for yesterday morning and this morning only.

Awwww...I am sending soft belly rubs to Evye this morning and licks from Baloo!

Baloo is pretty much himself, except for a poop issue. He was fine on Tuesday, the day we brought him home and had a small one before bed, but yesterday he went like 3 times and I had to do a small butt wash last night, it was almost like he was constipated, but then had the runs. The same this morning, although I didn't change his food or anything. He is being a little pig since we brought him home...he is 13 lbs already at only 8 months.

He is pretty happy today, he is on a road trip with Dad, going the the lake to turn the water on at the camp and help Mom and Dad get things organized for our long weekend there.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm worried about the same poo problem as Baloo. She hasn't pooped yet and I am worried to see what it will be when she does. The vet told me I absolutely cannot get her incision wet for 2 weeks. She has pain med for 5 to 7 days. Baloo sounds like he is doing wonderful...good boy. I have a feeling the onesie might go on today. She goes for it but stops when I tell her too. She is still growling at Bentley though. Hmmm? 

Ann, I did take a picture of the incision but I didn't take it close up enough so going to make another attempt...because that is a great idea. If in doubt, you can check back.

Anybody hear how Fipsy is doing. She was having a rough time with her spay.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww...Evye must be growling because she still doesn't feel real good and can't play with Bentley, he must be so confused and doesn't know why his sister is growling at him. Do you stay home or work out of the house? If you do, then a onesie would be the safe thing to keep her from licking. 

Baloo got his incision a little wet this morning there was so much dew and frost on the grass...hope it doesn't hurt the healing process. I will have to keep a close eye on it, last night it still look pretty much the same as when I brought him home.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Fortunately I work from home so I can keep a close eye on her. Both dogs come into the office with me when I work. They share the expen and each have their own larger crate as well. DH took a week's vacation to help out...I have no idea how I would have done this otherwise. He also has a quite a honey-doo list...poor guy. Some vacation. One is to put a another spot light on the other corner of our house....but Evye could see this "MAN" on the ladder outside the window and was trying so hard to bark at him. Another day...I can't imaging barking feels too good.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Angie, did you say frost? Frost !!!!! It's May !!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh that is good, she will feel safer with Mom and Dad home all day.

FROST...yeppers...in a few spots! That is New Brunswick, Canada weather for you! It quickly melted to dew though LOL  I am waiting another week before I put out any hanging plants etc because there is still frost warnings here.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poor little Evye! I know she'll feel fine eventually, but it's tough to see them subdued and feeling a bit icky. 

Angie, I'm thinking it might be the effects of the anesthesia that caused Baloo's poop issues. He's probably better now, though, right? I hope!  

Hang in there, ladies, and do try the onesies or even small toddler t-shirts as it helps a lot! We can't have eyes all around our head and if they do scratch, at least it's on the fabric, so not so bad. Hugs to the puppies!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye is doing so much better this afternoon...I have my onesies but so far so good...but like you said, we can't watch them 24/7 and I'm afraid to leave the room in case she decides to lick. Just had her second normal BM.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah for poo! LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

OH NO....she is doing too well. How am I ever going to keep her quiet for the next 7 to 10 days???????


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh you won't be able to keep her completely quite....as she gets stronger and heals she is going to want to play. 


Baloo's poo's are back to normal! Yeah! I think you were correct Marj and it was just the meds, I almost danced when I didn't have to do a butt bath this morning 

I haven't been completely strict with Baloo, he is so playful, but I just try to make him "slow" down. Having trouble giving his eye drops now, he was okay for the first 2 days, but he knows when I bring them out what it means now little smartie pants. Anyone have a good technique for holding a squirming dog for eye drops??


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just like a squirming child, pick him up first, then get the drops. 

See Sharlene, we all said the hard part is when they perk up!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

She is licking her boo-boo fiercely. I probably shoud have put a onesie on at bedtime but up until then she wasn't messing with it too much. She has a little area that is very pink and a wee bit of ozzing. I put the onesie on her and see how that goes...I may be heading out for that dreadful collar....I hope not. She wants to play with Bentley so badly and he her. Every time I cave and let her out of her expen...the rough housing starts.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So glad to read that Baloo seems his usual self again. The eye drops...yeeks, good luck. I can imagine that is quite a challenge with a squirmy dog. I have a hard time doing butt washes...if they get away from me, I have to catch them and that is not an easy endeavor. I would assume that would be a 2-man chore.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> She is licking her boo-boo fiercely. I probably shoud have put a onesie on at bedtime but up until then she wasn't messing with it too much. She has a little area that is very pink and a wee bit of ozzing. I put the onesie on her and see how that goes...I may be heading out for that dreadful collar....I hope not. She wants to play with Bentley so badly and he her. Every time I cave and let her out of her expen...the rough housing starts.


Make sure you keep a close eye on the part that is ozzing for sure. If you find it is worse I wouldn't wait to call the vet. If stiches are similar to a human then the do get itchy as it heals...which will make her want to lick it.

If we can get the weekend in, without any incident I think it will be smooth sailing.

It was only me this morning, so not sure how good I got the drops in....I tell you he may be small, but he is mighty strong and squirmy!

Wish you both a good day....healing thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Quick trip back to the vet's office. The drainage worried me and being Friday, I didn't want a weekend feeling helpless or a $$$$ ER visit. He said it looks beautiful and healing very well. The "drainage" he thinks was a little bit of blood they just didn't clean off after surgery. Hmmmm. I checked her head to toe and didn't notice it. She is in her onesie and leaving her boo-boo alone....but FULL OF IT. Peace of mind is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Glad you vet was able to see Evye and things are good, it will put your mind at ease, it was probably just a bit of drainage. 

I am letting Baloo play a bit more today, but am keeping him away from the neighbourhood dogs, since they play pretty rough.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad she's ok Sharlene, I would have taken her in too. With the weekend coming it would have caused too much worry!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that the pups did well.
I have found with my 3 and several fosters, once they start feeling better, it is really hard to keep them down. I would let mine play, but not really rough. The onsie for dogs was one of the best ideas - isnt it??
I am curious how Baloo did with his eyes - did the vet feel that they tucked the cherry eyes in and it should stick?? When Lexi had hers, one of us held her when the other did the drops. I cant imagine how hard it must be to do the drops alone!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The neuter is a very simple procedure (less than 10 minutes), it is all the other stuff we worry about. 

We got dissoluble stitches. Dexter did check out his surgery about for the 1st 4 days and and when he focused too much on it, he received pain medication from me. We said, "No!" and focused his attention on something else. We never had to use a special collar for Dexter. 

Dexter was bouncing back by the 2-3rd day. Baloo will be ok and so will you.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! We did have a little bruising (red spot) which slowly went away. We watched the area daily to make sure the red area did not get bigger or started to feel hard. I also, tried to clean the area with a little wipe (quickly).


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Laurief said:


> I am curious how Baloo did with his eyes - did the vet feel that they tucked the cherry eyes in and it should stick?? When Lexi had hers, one of us held her when the other did the drops. I cant imagine how hard it must be to do the drops alone!


I sure do hope it sticks, of course it isn't 100%, there is a 5-20% chance of recurrence. I did my research first and the vet I picked has done quite a few cherry eye surgeries (it was her first Havanese, mostly cocker spaniel's) so we are staying positive. His eyes look completely corrected right now so we are just going to wait and see. She said it could be 2 weeks or 1 month, but if it doesn't recur after a few months then the success rate increases...so keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My fingers are crossed for Baloo. We love successes.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Laurie....any idea how long we are supposed to keep them in their onesies? Probably until they leave their boo-boo alone.

Play?????? She is back to 100% crazy dog....It's a love/hate thing. I am glad she is back to feeling so good....but too good for her own good.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

And I am shocked I have not found Evye in a pool of blood. There is no holding her back. She is "wild woman". Romping, jumping, running, rough housing. Yeeks...and we still have another 3-5 days to go before I am supposed to "LET" her do this. How do I stop her?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If we put clothes on Scooter he will just sit there. How about putting a tight t-shirt or something on her?


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think a little romping and playing will hurt as long as it's not too rough, and that the play is being supervised. Obviously if they are running and playing like before surgery they are feeling good. Make sure you check the incision every day, if it looks like it is healing then no worries.

Baloo's incision looks great, no problem here...thanks everyone!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a good boy Baloo. So happy to hear he is coming along so well.

Evye's incision looks great other than that one area I was worried about yesterday and the vet said it looked fine. It has quite a scab on it.

We have a tight onesie on her. It's great for licking and she can still pee and poop without me having to undo the snaps each time. Doesn't slow her down in the least.

DH took her out to do potty and she just jumped off the highest part of the retaining wall doing her "Me Jane, you Tarzan." If this all turns out okay, she can be the poster girl for laser spays.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How can she go potty with the onesie on?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Little girls "thingies" are very close their rear "thingie". I only snap one snap leaving the necessary part exposed. I know this would be impossible with a little boy's thingie.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Sharlene! I wondered but since both of mine are boys I don't have anything to relate to.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Same here. My vet had to give me a male anatomy lesson. I had no idea what that "cord" was. I thought he had a hernia.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

So glad Baloo is doing so well.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to read your Baloo is home and getting care from Mommy. Hope recovery is easy.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> DH took her out to do potty and she just jumped off the highest part of the retaining wall doing her "Me Jane, you Tarzan." If this all turns out okay, she can be the poster girl for laser spays.


LOL....Evye sounds like she is really recovering well. From what I read pups recover quicker from the laser spay then the older method, and Evye certainly is acting normal. Did you take a pic of her with her onesie? Would love to see it LOL!

Here is a pic of Baloo yesterday...he is a Momma's boy


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He looks wonderful Angie! You'd never know he just had surgery.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Angie, I am app to hear that Baloo's eyes did well. I am so surprised that the vet is not requiring a cone. When Lexi had hers, she had to wear a cone for 2 weeks for fear she might nick her eye with her back foot. He looks so happy.

And I would say that I leave the onsie on until the incision is healed & cant be opened up by licking. I found that if I took it off "thinking" they were done, they would lick at night and irritate it. So I just leave it on until it is healed. And I just unsnapped it and pulled it up (tucking under) for when they went outside for potty. Then resnapped as they came in. 

So glad that these two are healing so well!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes I was surprised too Laurie, but for the first 2 days I did wear a cone at night...in fear that he would try to scratch or rub his eyes. The only time now I find he tries to is when it is time for his drops again, and once I put them in he won't try rubbing them. 

I am almost out of his antibiotic eye drops, one more day probably. The vet said to give them for a week, but I wonder if I should get more? Would human polysporin drops work, I could get them at the drug store. I may call my vet on Tuesday, Monday is holiday here so they won't be open.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dont think that I would use an over the counter drop - I would just use what you have, then call the vet as soon as they open. I am glad that he is not rubbing his eyes at all. I hated that cone, but I was just SO afraid I would turn my back for a second and she would rip her eye open. He looks great in his picture


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What an awesome picture of Baloo. He looks great.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwwww. I just want to give Baloo a big hug and kiss. He is gorgeous.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a cute picture of Baloo--he looks like a happy boy!! 

Glad the pups are doing well!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very glad to hear things are healing well with Baloo and with Evye. She sounds like a wild child! lol 

Yes........ pics are always nice.  Love that one of little Baloo. What a sweetheart!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Sharlene, how was Evye's weekend? Everything going well?

I called my vet and I am going to take Baloo for a follow-up on Thursday. Like I said his drops ran out 2 days early and he has a bit of discharge coming out of his eyes, which I think is normal. It isn't pussy discharge like in infections. But, I get a free follow-up appointment and wanted to take advantage of that. I asked about cleaning the eyes and the lady who answered said to be really careful, but he has some guck there...but I don't want to hurt him or the stitches?

Does anyone whose dog had the cherry eye surgery remember if there was any discharge, like sleep and tears come out around a week after?


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Thought I would update, took Baloo for his follow-up appointment yesterday, his neutering incisions look great, she said we can resume normal activity. But he has been having a significant amount of discharge from his eyes and she was a bit concerned so she gave us some BNP Ophthalimic Ointment (antibiotic) to put on 3 times a day. So hopefully this will clear up the discharge, but she said he eyes look great otherwise...so far his glands are staying in place!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great news Angie. Glad he's healing so well, he's such a cutie!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Great to hear Baloo's great update. Are you not glad this is behind us !!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Which one of you is going to babysit Murphy after his neuter next month?


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I volunteer.....but can't guarantee that you will get him back


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm kidding but it would be nice to have someone help watch them wouldn't it?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I second that Angie !! I volunteer !!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You guys are funny!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Angie, if you're getting Murphy for a while, I wouldn't mind sharing in the task of watching him after surgery. I'm just a short hop, skip and drive away. :wink:

Glad to hear Baloo is all good to go!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I believe in sharing, maybe we can do a puppy swap I would love to spoil Ricky or Sammy or both for a bit


----------



## Sandee (Feb 26, 2009)

*Baloos Surgery*

Angie,
So glad to hear Baloo is doing well and has healed nicely. Hope the new antibiotic ointment helps. 
Sandee
Bella, Tucker and Lukey


----------

